
Ask HN: How to handle angel investor interest? - 100-xyz
Our product has entered the launch stage and we are doing a kickstarter.   I had asked a bunch of people for feedback before going live.<p>One of them has expressed interest in being an angel investor.  I had never given any thought to this.<p>How do I handle this?  Do they take a percent of company for the money.  Is there a contract similar to YC?  Is there anything I should look out for?<p>Here&#x27;s the link that created this (not meant to be a plug)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;100-xyz&#x2F;298281515?ref=578000&amp;token=e80d409c<p>Thanks
======
gus_massa
The owners of the site have some "standard" agreements. Perhaps one of them,
may be useful
[https://www.ycombinator.com/documents/](https://www.ycombinator.com/documents/)

